# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  poser une question

## irarref

je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je voudrai poser une question sur le un probleme que j'ai sur matlab. 
merci ::ccool::

----------


## lola06

Ben tu ouvres une discussion dans le forum matlab et pose ta question.

----------


## Robin56

Si tu veux un peu de lecture, tu peux mme regarder ici : FAQ

----------


## irarref

merci a vous ::ccool::

----------


## sarah rhm

J'aimerai poser mes questions mais je ne sais pas vraiment comment a marche. Je ne sais pas si c'est l que je devrais les poser....:s sinon envoyez moi la capture d'cran ou bien guidez moi d'une autre manire je viens juste de m'inscrire au forum :p .

merci :p

----------


## ledisciple

Tu vas sur le sujet que tu souhaites et tu cliques sur le bouton "Nouvelle discution"

----------


## sarah rhm

je te remercie pour ta rponse .... ::):   ::calim2:: 

et si le "sujet" n'existe pas ...?? 
exemple j'ai une question en architecture machine je fais quoi ..??

----------


## ledisciple

> et si le "sujet" n'existe pas ...?? 
> exemple j'ai une qst en architecture machine je fais quoi ..??


et ce forum?
http://www.developpez.net/forums/f57/systemes/hardware/

----------


## adeljean

Bonsoir,
Je suis dsespre. Je cherche de l'aide pour rparer un document odt et je me suis dcide  m'inscrire sur votre forum.
Il s'agit du rapport de stage de ma petite soeur qu'elle doit rendre  la rentre.
J'ai russi  le rcuprer dans le langage ms-dos mais je ne sais pas comment le reconvertir...
Pouvez-vous m'aiguiller s'il vous plait?
Dsole d'crire ici mais je ne suis pas doue en informatique et je ne savais pas o poser ma question.
MERCI

----------


## diogene

La question est  poser dans le forum OpenOffice

----------


## adeljean

Merci beaucoup!!

----------


## manessci

Salut je suis nouveau sur ce site et j'aimerais avoir une aide de votre part.
J'apprends a dvelopper sous Delphi Embarcadero, je conois une CALCULATRICE et j'ai un petit soucis avec mon code au niveau des touches "C" et "," J'essaie mais je n'arrive pas alors je sollicite de votre aide urgent merci

----------


## eno27

Bjr/ Bsr a tous. Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'aimerai solliciter votre aide. Voil j'ai un projet de jeu a rendre pour vendredi (space invaders) et j'ai aucune ide sur comment procd. Au fait je suis trs perdu et je ne sais pas par o commenc! Merci d'avance.

----------

